# best place to buy calci-worms...



## SuperPenguiin (Nov 26, 2011)

i need the best, most reliable shop that sells calci worms? any ideas?

thanks : victory:


----------



## ShaunH101 (Jan 29, 2012)

Calci-Worms. Same species as Phoenix worms. | Ricks Livefood

Only used this site a few times, but the service has been spot on! :2thumb:


----------



## Kuja (Dec 14, 2011)

Hey i ordered mine recently off 

* - Home Page Silkwormstore.co.uk


it was a special offer though and managed to pick 1000 of them up for £10.49

the offer is no longer there, but it was cheap 

only problem was they came in cardboard box with two plastic containers inside it, and a lot of them had got out into the cardboard(as my mother found out when she shook it expecting an early birthday present XD) 

but other than that was spot on.

I have also bought a fair few off 
Live Reptile Food Crickets, Locust, Worms, Flies & More | eBay
and it seems more are showing on ebay by the day(dunno why though?)


----------



## Oinkeyface (May 23, 2012)

I get my calciworm from northampton reptile centre, free delivery and good price too


----------



## Dixi1801 (Apr 26, 2011)

Sorry to hijack the thread, but can these be used as a staple for an adult beardie!?

Thanks 

Sent from my BlackBerry 9900 using Tapatalk


----------



## Oinkeyface (May 23, 2012)

Yes they can but still advised to vary diet with roaches and locust tho, that's what I have been advised anyway!


----------



## Dixi1801 (Apr 26, 2011)

Oinkeyface said:


> Yes they can but still advised to vary diet with roaches and locust tho, that's what I have been advised anyway!



Think I'll buy 100 and a box of locust a week, then he can have worms all days but one  

Sent from my BlackBerry 9900 using Tapatalk


----------

